# Spirit Store Disappointment



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, yesterday my Mrs. and i went to our local Spirit store set up (here in Mississauga located at the Dixie outlet mall). Well, in a word.....disappointed.....yes i was truly saddened by what i saw. The selection isn't as good as i remember last year. The costumes and some of the smaller static props are pretty much what was offered last year but a lot of the larger stationary props and animatronics seemed to be "made in China knock off's". The quality is not there like i have seen previously. I told my Mrs. "well, you could buy one of these and take it home and add more detail and fix it up" to which she replied "but why would you pay $200-$300 and then have to fix it up more?" and i understood her point. They didn't have the Michael Myers or Jason props in store yet but most of the props they had, wouldn't scare a pre-schooler. 

It seems that, with these stores lately, they have all discovered that Halloween is now a "big ticket item" and there are profits to be made so they seem to be cranking out tons and tons of cheaply made Chinese tripe to seel quickly and appease the masses, sort of like our Christmasses are nowadays, a big, commercial money maker. 

This site seems to be about hand made and quality of craftsmanship and from what i have seen on some of the profiles here that seems to hold true. It's too bad that these companies aren't buying Halloween crafts and props from the persons on this forum because if they did, the shelves would be cleared in no time.

I guess the point i am trying to make is that Halloween has also moved into the realm of being another commercial big deal and, if you want something really cool but can't make it yourself and have the money, you can buy it (Skulltronix Skulls). If you can't afford it then you are stuck with the cheap knock off's available out there in just about every other store. I guess i'm glad to be a part of a forum like this where people strive to make this holiday a little better with craftmanship and uniqueness which sets us all apart from the masses.....


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, nothing new here. That has, unfortunately, been the way it has been for as long as I can remember. The local Halloween stores around where I live all charge outrageous prices for low quality products. In most cases, you can turn around and buy the same stuff on-line for a third of the cost.

So I do most of my shopping on-line or at K-Mart where I know I am buying junk, but at least I don't pay much. I do visit the local Hallowen stores for fun. There is one in my area called The Halloween Outlet that is over 30,000 square feet of halloween goodies and done up with high end props and even a haunted house walk through. I will usually pick up something cheap like some stage blood, but the prices are INSANE. The mark ups are just ridiculous.

Here is the place if you want to take a peek.

Welcome to Halloween Outlet

Another option is buying from sellers on on-line. There are some great artists that make hand made Halloween decorations and stuff for good prices. Here is one of my favorites:

MySpace - Halloween Artist Heather Gleason - 32 - Female - BLOOMINGTON, New York - myspace.com/halloweenheather


----------



## samadhi (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree, I'm never impressed with store bought props but I do still enjoy going to look. If nothing else sometimes I can get some good ideas.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree. Most of the stuff at Spirit this year seemed to be very cheaply made and poor quality. Same thing with the other Halloween store I went to, Halloween USA but they were like that last year too so I expected it from them. Sad.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, Spirit sucks as far as I am concerned. In my neck of the woods I guess Spirit has not been selling very well, so this year they decided to only open (1) small store. This store only sells costumes. I believe they are trying to get more people to start ordering online. Well that is not going to fly with me because I am tooooo picky. I am not going to buy something that I can't try the mechanics out first. I used to just buy my Lemax and take it home only to find out something was wrong with it. Now, I open and plug in my Lemax at the store before I leave. I don't care how much of a pain in the butt I am, I am just sick of it.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I too, agree. With the popularity of Halloween booming, companies are mass producing this cheap crap all the time. The homemade stuff is still the best!


----------



## j2gibson (Aug 25, 2009)

Spirit isn't even open here yet...I hope that doesn't mean it's not coming at all. No signage whatsoever. Last year they had a sign up for a month or so prior to opening...


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Scruffywolf said:


> Ok, yesterday my Mrs. and i went to our local Spirit store set up (here in Mississauga located at the Dixie outlet mall). Well, in a word.....disappointed.....yes i was truly saddened by what i saw. The selection isn't as good as i remember last year. The costumes and some of the smaller static props are pretty much what was offered last year but a lot of the larger stationary props and animatronics seemed to be "made in China knock off's". The quality is not there like i have seen previously. I told my Mrs. "well, you could buy one of these and take it home and add more detail and fix it up" to which she replied "but why would you pay $200-$300 and then have to fix it up more?" and i understood her point. They didn't have the Michael Myers or Jason props in store yet but most of the props they had, wouldn't scare a pre-schooler.
> 
> It seems that, with these stores lately, they have all discovered that Halloween is now a "big ticket item" and there are profits to be made so they seem to be cranking out tons and tons of cheaply made Chinese tripe to seel quickly and appease the masses, sort of like our Christmasses are nowadays, a big, commercial money maker.
> 
> ...


Hey that isn't good lol..I am learning that we just had one open up here (not sure when it opened but I'm assuming within the last year) and hopefully it has some stuff I want..I live 40 minutes from Sauga and was going to make a trip to the store when I found out through their website they have one in my city..is there not a "huge" Halloween store there in the GTA?


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Hurricanegame, there is a fantastic Halloween store in the GTA located minutes from Mississauga. It's called Aamazing (yes 2 a's) Costume and supply...Amazing Party Store - Home and they have always had the BEST selection for miles. I swear by them!!! They are located at the QEW and Kipling Ave. on the way to Toronto. They don't show a lot of stuff on the website but they have just about everything from props to Animatronics to costumes to masks. 

These are my favourite Halloween stores that i frequent yearly....
Amazing Party Store - Home
CREEPERS - Canada's Creepiest Hallowe'en Superstores
Halloween Costumes - Childrens & Adult Halloween costume ideas available online on SpiritHalloween
Boneyardbargains
and for dry ice......
Dry Ice - Toronto - Fog Effects for Halloween

If i'm lyin' i'm dyin'


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

I ordered online a couple items from Spirit Halloween. Since then I have gotten no less then two emails a day. Of the things I ordered I was pleased with about half. The items I was disappointed with too cheap, in price, to return.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

I stopped into two stores this past weekend (and seeing the same store runner in both stores, funny enough) just to check out the displays and prices. I muttered something about wanting to buy the cardboard cutout trees they used in the displays. The store head told me that you could buy them online in a pack or such. I was pleasantly surprised. Later I went online to see how much they cost- couldn't find them anywhere on the site...
Now I wonder if that person really thinks they are being sold online or just told me that to shut me up.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh, yeah! He was being helpful, all right!
Here it is. Do you want the Single Tree tunnel for $225? Or the Double Tree tunnel for $585?

Spirit Fright Squad - Professional Halloween Installations


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

I think I'll be doing the on-line route as well. VampFangs and SpiritHalloween look pretty promising so far. I'm sure there are tons.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

A friend of mine said the Spirit store here was still not open for business.....

Sure enough, their web site still says opening soon.....like when Xmas eve? 

Maybe they are waiting for all the business they'll get on black Friday.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Scruffywolf,
The Spirit Store on Dundas Street near the 427 Hwy is a lot bigger than the one at Dixie Mall. Same owner/ operator as last year. Very nice guy. I bought the Midnight Countess.


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

I was excited to see the Halloween Express open in town, but when we went in, they just didn't seem to have to selection that they have had in years past. Lots of costumes and masks, but very little in the way of props. Maybe it's just too early. I'm sure I'll be checking back.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

The spirit store near us appears to be open now. It wasn't bad last year. I'll let you know if it is probably this weekend. I hope not.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Oh, yeah! He was being helpful, all right!
> Here it is. Do you want the Single Tree tunnel for $225? Or the Double Tree tunnel for $585?
> 
> Spirit Fright Squad - Professional Halloween Installations


How'd you find that? I looked everywhere!
Guess the Fright Squad is a whole different game...

225 actually ain't that bad for 6 trees and assorted stuff.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm disappointed that they don't have any new "heads" this year. The dead babies are popular, but I got mine last year. About all I'll buy this year at the stores is the arm/feet props.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I think some of the best props I've seen have been made by people who use this forum.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

I also agree. Spirit sucks this year. The props are cheasy. The only things I would consider are the small props, like the moving books or static props.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

*Exactly*



halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I think some of the best props I've seen have been made by people who use this forum.


You cannot buy anything close at Spirit, only commercial made in China junk.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I have been haunting for about 5 years now and I enjoyed going to my spirit store. I thought their props are pretty good considering whats available anywhere else. I though the eyes on Michael Myers prop were down right creepy and I like the other props like the they had there too. Are they a bit expensive, sure. But I expect that from Spirit, that has never changed. I always go there on November 1st to snag everythign that I can that is worthwhile for 50% off. Kmart has the Jason for only $150. and Michael Myers will be less than that on November 1st if they still have him. I guess the point of my post is this. I would be very sad if there were no more spirt stores. They get me in the mood for Halloween and I think they help keep competition going from the other stores like Target and Walmart.


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

I very much agree with you when I was just starting out this stuff at wall mart spencers ect.. was great but know it just sucks my best and fav. props are all ones I made myself ecept my very first one I ever bought (grimmy) remember party city yeah I loved that place
any how I still usually get one stor bought prop a year any then biuld something else I saw and then make it better
p.s. hope to have it down next year will definatly have pics when compleated 10ft hight 5ft wide 4 ft deep statue with reeper jumping out saw it at creepers they told me 10 grand what!!! well I looked at it for 30min I can make it better for alot cheeper can't wait till it's fin


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok went to Spirit the other day. HUGE disappointment. They hardly had anything set up and you could see that even when they did it was going to be WAY less than last year. Went to just buy some cotton spider webs, no one ever came up to the register so we just walked out. Went to the Halloween Megastore. They at LEAST were set up and very nice and helpful. Got everything else we needed for Halloween there.


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

In the same vein, I found our local Halloween Express to be downright dissapointing. Walmart too. Our Walmarts have remodeled and carry far less variety than they used to. I guess its the economy.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I visited the store for the first time (from Canada) and I thought it was nice..they had some animated props where there is a "step on it" to see the various spooks move..there are push the button props..they had the Michael Myers going and some others..good store but I won't buy too much (due to price)..I did receive a 20% coupon so I'll be saving on the taxes pretty much..going to spend at least 40 to 90 dollars when I go back..


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I have to agree. My fiancee went with me to check out the Michael Myers prop. In my opinion, it is not worth the $250 they are asking. It is not even worth using the 20% coupon on. He is incredibly small when you see him in person. And he is awful scrawny looking. His mask is fused on as well, which disappointed me because I was wanting to swap it out for a 78 mask. I might wait until after Halloween and try to score him much cheaper, but overall I see a big decrease in quality from Jason to Michael. 

I couldn't find a single thing to use my coupon on either, so I left pretty bummed out.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*In the SPIRIT in Ohio. . .*

Hallow Forum Fiends and Family! Yesterday - MysterE and I traipsed all over creation to visit as many stores as possible for Halloween bargains. This means thrift stores (my personal favorites since purchase proceeds help the type of groups I work with) and the variety, party goods, pharmacy and retail stores. Along with Halloween Express, Halloween USA and Party City, Spirit was one of the better - yes ... I said "better" ones (gulp)  
In comparison, it had more item selection and creative scene set ups than the others. The store we went to had at least taken the time to create some eerie displays, so it wasn't just a warehouse stockroom store. (My hubby really liked the big wooden playpen filled with Zombie Babies...!)
We had printed our 20% coupon with hopes of using it - and ended up emptying the cookie jar on the Reaper of Souls figure. ($159.99) He's the one that peels open his chest as he speaks and his eyes light up. (I'll be posting a pic later today on my Profile) 
BUT when we asked the clerk if she could get us a new one in a box - she said "The display is the last one" Eeek!  It was a figure we had been hoping for last year - but never got lucky during the mark-down sales. 
Sooo we decided to push for the display model - and the woman said "SURE!" She helped us dismantle it from the scene and found the original box, packing material and instructions. Very helpful. BUT - she was unable to give another discount - even though it was left over from last year's stock - since it was so early in the season.  
Oh well - we used the 20% off coupon and came away happy. Now they have a hole in the store display scene - that should keep 'em busy for a while. Especially since there was no one else making purchases and the place was nearly dead. . We were about the only customers there the entire time. What does that say? Anyway - that was my Spirit experience... BOO!


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

i like spirit better than halloween usa.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

We don't have any other Halloween stores other than Spirit that I'm aware of..unfortunately. Spirit is lacking this year and the store has been very vacant each time I've gone in there. It doesn't seem like many people are spending this halloween. I was able to get one of the 48" black lights for $20, originally $35 on sale for $25 and then I had my other 20% off coupon. I'm definately going in there on November 1st to see what's available. I'm hoping for a couple of the zombie babies....


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Spirit isnt all that bad this year. They have a pretty wide assortment of costumes and party supplies. Decent props and lightings. Its LAOT better than what weve had in past years. Thank goodness, because Halloween USA didnt even open around me this year, and they usually blow Spirit away.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok I thought I already posted this but the Spirit store totally sucked this year. They didn't even have everything out, and you could tell it wasn't going to be NEARLY as good as last year. We waited around to check out a few bags of spider webs, no one ever came to assist us so we walked out without buying anything. Went to the Halloween Megastore down the street and they were MUCH better. The help was good and at least they were trying!


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

I went to three different Spirit stores and they were all lacking this year. In particular, I was looking for the new prop heads that are on their website. None of the stores had them, knew what I was talking about, or had any idea if they would get them. Moreover, I tried to inquire about this on their Facebook page to no avail. They have their private message disabled, and when I tried to post a message on the page it dissolved almost immediately. Obviously they are not interested in my business this year.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

***For Torontonians***

Ok, well, to date i have been to 2 Spirit Stores (Dixie Value Mall and Hwy 427 at Dundas) and BOTH were sadly disappointing. Haven't seen Creepers......yet and also went to finally see Aamazing Party Supply in Etobicoke. Aamazing has TONS of props etc. that blow any other store into the water (so to speak) but the main problem with this place is, over the years the props there have gotten more and more expensive, and i mean grossly expensive. The lesson here i guess is......Halloween has become another big holiday like Christmas and Easter and the retailers have researched and found that there are big $$$ to be made and they are all cashing in. Remember not too long ago to a time when there were NO Halloween specialty stores around EVER and you were at the mercy of the few props that the main retail stores (WalMart, K-Mart etc.) had available. As usual, in the end, we the customer will all carry the burden of mark-up and greed and, before long, we will tire of being taken, go back to more home made props almost exclusively and the specialty stores will slowly go under.


----------



## snickerswitch (Sep 19, 2009)

i went to Spirit Halloween store few times here in NY and I was disappointed that there were some items and costume that are extremely too high just for simple and cheap materials decorations and costume. i decided to make my own costume instead of buy store brought costume. ;-)


----------



## Deathly (Jan 26, 2009)

Same here...poor selection and even with a 20% coupon the prices were higher than a few local retailers for the same exact items. 

And what about their bogus YouTube video to change Halloween to Saturdays? Am I the only one who thinks the whole thing is a scam?

They just want your membership, your email, more numbers to entice their advertisers and send out more spam like the worthless 20% coupon I got. I canceled my membership and signed the KeepIt31 petition against them just in case they are stupid enough to proceed with it.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

The spirit store around here is really good.the owner was very helpfull when a prop i got broke.i agree with the cheapness of some of the props though.of course,they would be in the thousands if they put much time into them!they had several new things,and i noticed several things they had last yr that i wanted ,they don't carry this year.the mask suck.i wanted a good looking michael myers mask,and they sell the chalky white ,crappy one. This is the worst year for props though.our walmart and sams just carry costumes.big lots had hardly a aile full.kmart sucked as well.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh man, just got back from a store called Halloween Warehouse. They have some outrageous prices there. They had the animated 6' tall Jason priced at $399.99. They had the animated face ripping clown for $150.00, at Spirit its only $129.99 and with the 20% off coupon only $104.00. Most items there were like that and only a few were about the same price as at Spirit. If you have one of these stores near you watch out for the price gouging.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree in the disappoint of cheap props/decorations in 'all' stores whether it be Spirit or WalMart. I have taken to buying latex severed heads and other body parts to create my props the past few years. I can't afford, nor can't justify spending hundreds of dollars on crappy made decorations that fall apart or break within a few years. I bought a animated pop-up prop from Spirit a few years ago and it broke by 7:00 PM Halloween night. Not only did the motion sensor part break, but so did the arm used to lift the skeleton prop up. I would love to have more animatronics in my haunt, but can't afford to buy cheaply made props. 

In the end I work with what I have.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree, some of the bigger props (out of my budget) look pretty cheap like the executioner. His audio is great and the concept is phenominal, but the execution was poor, pun intended.

I did visit Spirit last night and left with one of the smaller props (rusty lantern) and it feels very well made, being made of metal and glass like an actual lantern (my dad has a couple of real gas lanterns which made for easy comparison).


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, so after all of my yapping and complaining, what do me and my Mrs. do? Of course.........we went BACK to Spirit and bought the "Grinning Gertrude" witch because my better half liked her. I quite honestly have to say, for the money, Gertrude gives a fairly good "bang for the buck". I agree with most of you that the higher end props ask a lot $$$ but give very little. 

Ok, i'm eating my words now ........and my big-fat-slice of humble pie.

'Scruff


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Scruffywolf said:


> Ok, so after all of my yapping and complaining, what do me and my Mrs. do? Of course.........we went BACK to Spirit and bought the "Grinning Gertrude" witch because my better half liked her. I quite honestly have to say, for the money, Gertrude gives a fairly good "bang for the buck". I agree with most of you that the higher end props ask a lot $$$ but give very little.
> 
> Ok, i'm eating my words now ........and my big-fat-slice of humble pie.
> 
> 'Scruff


OH a fellow Canadian here..I live about 45 mins from the GTA..any good deals down there this year..I was there earlier in the month and purchased a few things..have you been to that big Halloween outlet store (I hear they are kinda pricey as well)??

You need to post some pictures..would like to see what you got going this year..my pictures will be up Saturday..

But I am in the same boat..not a fan of the prices at the spirit store..we just got our first store around here (big, in really fancy plaza and all) and I've been there twice only to turn away..beacuse for the prices you can build a better prop I feel and or find a better deal online or within the GTA..I might go there..did you hear about them having a midnight to 7am sale..starting tonight..I received an email (on their email list) but it didn't list any Canadian stores..


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Not sure if anyone noticed, but Spirit is 50% off on-line.


----------

